# Screening trees



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I need a little advice on what trees to plant as a screen between my house and the new consumers energy substation that was built next door. I consulted two landscape companies and they gave me conflicting advice. One said Canadian hemlock and the other said spring grove arborvitae. I need something that will grow fast, tall and is deer resistant. They must also grow in the shade. I know I'm asking for a lot from a tree, but those are the conditions I need.

Also, does anyone know of a good, reasonable landscaping company in the Grand Rapids area? Emphasis on the reasonable. I have two estimates from the two companies and they are out of sight.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Not much will grow very well in shade.

Good luck in finding something with your requirements (fast growing, deer resistant, tall and cheap)


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Have you approached consumers about paying for it.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

As Mike said meeting those requirements might be difficult. If/when hemlock wooly adelgid makes it to Mich. you will have to treat the trees regularly to protect them. 

Some varieties of Arborvitae are somewhat deer resistant. Thuja plicata is fast growing and deer resistant but only tolerates partial shade.

There are a lot of nurseries on that side of the state. You could always save some money by purchasing and planting them yourself.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Consumers is willing to pay. How much I don't know. They want an estimate and then we'll talk about how much.

I know the shade will be a limiting factor, but I don't want to cut down the present mature trees. There are some openings in the canopy. I'm hoping to get something that will grow there. 
Thanks for the replies.

Mike


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Not much will grow very well in shade.
> 
> Good luck in finding something with your requirements (fast growing, deer resistant, tall and cheap)



Look how small Dolly Partons feet are--talking about shade...................


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

That's because there aren't any gaps in that canopy!!!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

neazor91 said:


> I consulted two landscape companies and they gave me conflicting advice.


Not necessarily conflicting advice. They each gave you an option.



neazor91 said:


> Consumers is willing to pay. How much I don't know. They want an estimate and then we'll talk about how much.


As someone mentioned you can save money by doing the labor yourself but Consumer's might not go along with that. Something that you should ask.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If C.P. is willing to pay, I'd bet your Township required the screen planting prior to to allowing permit to be issued. Check with them.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like no matter what is planted it's growth with be stunted by the mature trees. From a root system and the canopy. 

Thujas green gains are an arborvitae that resistant to deer, grow very fast. But need full sun. My neighbor planted a few 7 years ago and they are 15 foot +


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

****


Patman75 said:


> Sounds like no matter what is planted it's growth with be stunted by the mature trees. From a root system and the canopy.
> 
> Thujas green gains are an arborvitae that resistant to deer, grow very fast. But need full sun. My neighbor planted a few 7 years ago and they are 15 foot +


Thuja 'Green Giant" That is plicata. The literature says partial shade. I've seen them in areas that get morning sun only and they are thriving. 

Mettlefish has an excellent point....there might even already be a plan drawn up by a Landscape Ar****ect.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Techny arbs are also pretty deer resistant.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a landscape plan for the consumers land. It's pretty minimal. Two rows of small junipers along the property boundary. The second row was my idea and they took it. 

I met with another landscaper and he thinks green giant arborvitae will do ok. He's drawing up a plan now for consumers. I'm also going to take down some of the mature trees to open it up a little. 

Mike


----------

